# VF-Engineering and GIAC Big Turbo Upgrades and Accessories!



## [email protected] (Jan 5, 2007)

*VF-Engieering and GIAC Big Turbo Upgrades and Accessories!*

VF-Engineering and GIAC have been working together to create the most comprehensive 2.0T tuning packages in the market. By integrating proven hardware components with the best software tuning, we are able to create big turbo systems that live up to the VF/GIAC reputation. Every aspect of these kits has been engineered and tuned to meet and exceed our high standards. 
With more than 10 years experience in the forced induction industry, it was only natural that VF would branch out into turbo kits. VAG's new 2.0T with FSI management is a prime candidate for upgrades, and VF's relationship with GIAC, along with its use of stereo lithography apparatus (SLA), coordinate measuring machine (CMM) and Superflow air flow bench testing technologies means that it is one of the first to market a big turbo system for this already ubiquitous engine.
Drivability is factory smooth and consistent. Unlike most turbo powered vehicles, the VF/GIAC turbo’d 2.0T builds power progressively. With peak power at peak rpm the feeling is similar to that of a capacity increase. The continually increasing power curve also eliminates the need to quick shift in order to keep within the power band. Boost delivery and torque build make this very impressive upgrade ideally suited for the daily driver.








Just a little something to think about over the holiday season!
Below: Our rapid prototype of our exhaust manifold. The castings were completed - we are just a little slow on releasing pics, sorry.








Below: Here our GT28 series is mounted and fits the stock downpipe! We have also tested various other brands to be compatible.








Below: Did somebody say BM? as in built motor. 








VF/GIAC are preparing a series of packages for your choice of power level and transmission. 
Turbo: VF are an official Garrett Turbo "Engineering house" and we are using various developments of 28RS units to suit the FSi motor. 
Our kits (depending on which stage) will allow the use of the stock or aftermarket downpipes.
Tuning:
- GIAC custom tuning with Flashloader options
- OEM (specially built by the OEM vendor to VW) high flow direct drop in injectors

Options:
- Stock compression pistons
- Low compression pistons
- Forged rods









We have also engineered and manufactured drivetrain upgrades for the enthusiast who demands the best. VF-Engineering clutch and flywheel packages are designed for the track as well as every day use. The lightweight flywheel is perfectly balanced and virtually chatter-free. They are made to our specifications, quality controlled, and individually serial numbered by hand by VF Engineers to ensure perfection for the most discerning enthusiast.








In addition to our clutch and flywheel packages, we have engineered an adjustable short throw shifter. The VF-Engineering short throw shifter provides a reduction in throw of 22% or 36% for quicker shifts on the street or on the track. The adjustability allows you to dial in the desired throw and feel for any application. Our short throw shifters are engineered to maintain smooth shifts, with exacting precision and excellent feel without the “notchy” feel typically associated with short throw shifters. 








VF-Engineering also offer silicon hose kits for stock configurations for better flow, less flex, and less expansion. We make front mount Intercooler kits using flow tested cast end tank designs for both our big turbo upgrades and stock turbo applications. Intercooler kits include a VF turbo discharge pipe, VF throttle body pipe, and billet fittings to retain the stock “Quick-Connect” functionality for quick and easy installation and a firm hold under load. 








Other new additions to the VF-Engineering 2.0T arsenal of upgrades are our Short Ram and Cold Air Intake Systems. These mandrel bent powder coated intake systems provide excellent air flow for greater power gains. We offer both Short Ram and Cold Air configurations to provide the desired performance. The intake kits are provided with all hardware and silicone couplers and are powered by the ultimate name in filtration technology: K&N.








The VW factory engine mounts were designed as soft flexible mounts to provide a very comfortable drive. The drawback of the soft mounts is the large amplitude of engine movement they allow under torque load and during hard acceleration. Engine movement decreases stability under high performance driving conditions and gear selection. 
To reduce this movement VF-Engineering made a complete set of 3 replacement billet engine mounts (pendulum, engine side and transmission side mounts). The VF mounts are fitted with precision molded, high durometer polyurethane inserts. The mount bodies are machined from billet aluminum and supplied with high tensile hardware. Which means the stock mount will snap before the VF- billet mount even bends. 
We guarantee you will feel the difference when using these mounts whether your engine is completely stock or if you have a VF/GIAC Big Turbo Upgrade. 












_Modified by [email protected] at 9:04 AM 1-27-2008_


----------



## CtGTi77 (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: VF-Engieering and GIAC Big Turbo Upgrades and Accessories! ([email protected])*

i <3 everything about it......except the price


----------



## JETTSET (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: VF-Engieering and GIAC Big Turbo Upgrades and Accessories! (CtGTi77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CtGTi77* »_i <3 everything about it......except the price









Remember, you get what you pay for


----------



## CtGTi77 (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: VF-Engieering and GIAC Big Turbo Upgrades and Accessories! (JETTSET)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JETTSET* »_
Remember, you get what you pay for









that's true. but let's make a comparison:
(i'll use a 2000 civic si as a comparison because i thoroughly research a turbo kit to put on mine 5 years back)
Greddy Turbo kit for civic si:
-g20 turbo
-tubular manifold
-piggyback ecu
-intercooler
-injectors
-filter and intake
VF/Giac turbo kit:
-ball bearing turbo
-new injectors
-ecu flash
-fuel pump
-manifold
how is the greddy kit $3200 and the vf kit $5200







are ball bearing turbos 2000 more


----------



## 2zzge (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: VF-Engieering and GIAC Big Turbo Upgrades and Accessories! (CtGTi77)*

stop it.
don't buy it if you don't want to.
to be honest and fair, price each part for each car. you'll find that our 'new' motor has pricey parts including injectors.
i priced parts for ford and toyota as well just a few years back. in real life, the pumbing and electronics and [ieverything it took to force-feed those 4-poppers was nearly $6k.
the only way i could get it cheaper was to make the parts myself. (which a lot of ppl finds ways of doing as much as possible...recycling whatever we can for the next project)
however, this motor is too new to us to scavenge in that manor.
pfft. if you can build it cheaper, do it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: VF-Engieering and GIAC Big Turbo Upgrades and Accessories! (2zzge)*

Pricing, is usually a question many bring up. However if you compare the price of a Honda Civic to the price of a GTI, then you will see one of many reasons why the Civic turbo kit is about proportionaly less $ that the VW turbo kit. But generally German parts are 50% or more, expensive than Japanese parts due to economies of scale. For every German car manufactured, there are probably 10 Japanese cars manufactured (at a guess). German labor rates are many multiples higher than Far Eastern labor rates. Our kits use many German parts. Greddy uses Far Eastern vendors - VF is all made in the USA, sunny California to be precise








2zzge - I noticed your sig. How do you like your VF mounts? 



_Modified by [email protected] at 7:44 AM 2-2-2007_


----------



## 2zzge (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: VF-Engieering and GIAC Big Turbo Upgrades and Accessories! ([email protected])*

Nik, the mounts work as expected and i love them. i've made my own mounts for cars that i've owned over the years but i just don't have the time/space for that now.
VFE took all the fuss out of it for me.








IMO VW not only made the stock mounts too soft but actually made them rediculously useless for any type of aggresive driving. even off the track, with a spirited driver the drive-line is being tossed about like a washing machine agitator. the shifts feel 'uncertain' and wheel-hop creates an unrulely ride.







(i was very afraid of breaking something in the suspension)
NOW! after installing all 3 mounts (installation was not hard at all--couple of hours total and that was partly done in the dark with a flashlight)
wheel-hop is greatly reduced, nearly eliminated. (VW has made all their suspension mounts too soft allowing for a 'squishy' feel...i'm saving my pennies to run thru' the whole suspension bushings and not just the drive-line mounts)
shifts are much more 'precise' feeling with a greater 'connection' with the driveline. (i like to feel the road, the car, the whole kabootal)
there is some added vibrations as expected. but i like the feel. there's a small sense of 'power' that is transfered to one's extremities with each controled explosion in the cylinders...adding to the enjoyment of driving. oh-yeah ber-ber.
quality craftsmanship, great service. i bit more than i'd like to pay for motor mounts but still worth the effort and results.
thank you VFE for your continued support of us 'drivers'.


----------



## .:R:. (Mar 3, 2005)

*Re: VF-Engieering and GIAC Big Turbo Upgrades and Accessories! ([email protected])*

So were's the ****ing kit????


----------



## baat06 (Jan 30, 2006)

*Re: VF-Engieering and GIAC Big Turbo Upgrades and Accessories! ([email protected])*

Hmmmm... 

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Other new additions to the VF-Engineering 2.0T arsenal of upgrades are our Short Ram and Cold Air Intake Systems. These mandrel bent powder coated intake systems provide excellent air flow for greater power gains. We offer both Short Ram and Cold Air configurations to provide the desired performance. The intake kits are provided with all hardware and silicone couplers and are powered by the ultimate name in filtration technology: K&N.

Release date?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: VF-Engieering and GIAC Big Turbo Upgrades and Accessories! (baat06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *baat06* »_Release date?

Soon!


----------



## Sloth (Jul 5, 2002)

*Re: VF-Engieering and GIAC Big Turbo Upgrades and Accessories! ([email protected])*

Will this kit be available for overseas spec vehicles/engines (eg Australian GTI's and Audi A3's - especially the quattro A3 ?)


----------



## hatnlvr (Aug 30, 2004)

*Re: VF-Engieering and GIAC Big Turbo Upgrades and Accessories! (Sloth)*

Love the Kit! I only have 1 question.
DSG?????


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: VF-Engieering and GIAC Big Turbo Upgrades and Accessories! (hatnlvr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hatnlvr* »_Love the Kit! I only have 1 question.
DSG?????









We have the same question







. We have reason to believe all should work well.... Only time will tell. Testing to come soon!


----------



## hatnlvr (Aug 30, 2004)

*Re: VF-Engieering and GIAC Big Turbo Upgrades and Accessories! ([email protected])*

Good to hear!!!
I look forward to your update!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: VF-Engieering and GIAC Big Turbo Upgrades and Accessories! (Sloth)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sloth* »_Will this kit be available for overseas spec vehicles/engines (eg Australian GTI's and Audi A3's - especially the quattro A3 ?)

Sloth, sorry I overlooked your post. We will have software for all overseas spec models as well. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DubDriver17 (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: VF-Engieering and GIAC Big Turbo Upgrades and Accessories! ([email protected])*

Do you have any prices on Clutch and flywheel packages?


----------



## t3t41.8tgti (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: VF-Engieering and GIAC Big Turbo Upgrades and Accessories! (DubDriver17)*

I can't wait


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

All I can say is that I had VF's tranny mount after mine snapped and broke an axle as well. Car was 100% after the new mount. Worth every penny!


----------



## Kid Hobo (Sep 4, 2005)

So, how about putting together a RS/S or RS/R accessories package? You know... mounts, clutch, diff, brakes, etc, & a free pack of M&M's. Both packages tailored to meet the requirements of each kit.
The voices in my head keep telling me I have BT in my future.


----------



## DubDriver17 (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: VF-Engieering and GIAC Big Turbo Upgrades and Accessories! (DubDriver17)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubDriver17* »_Do you have any prices on Clutch and flywheel packages?

Any info?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: (Kid Hobo)*

Right now, we are assembling and photographing both the GIAC RSS GTI and VF RSR GTI demo cars. They are being kitted up with everything from body kit, diff, brakes, suspension, clutch etc
Using these cars we will be show-casing a "signature series" of products that we can supply in a package or a complete car. 
The packages of upgrades will consist of different levels of performance / price points and are aimed at helping you create an "all round performer". Stasis Engineering who are our performance partner are setting up both cars on the race track and will be dialling in the suspension and brakes to the power levels that we have created. This allows us to supply a fully tuned handling package that is designed and tested around our power packages.
More info coming.
-Nik


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_This allows us to supply a fully tuned handling package that is designed and tested around our power packages.
-Nik

Obviously, I like the sound of that


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Good to here the R&D is working out. Do it right once. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## T62 (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: (IMAN973)*

Its quite obvious by now VW / german upgrades are completley over priced. Why do you think they can knock off a thousand bucks when they don't sell initally, and still make a profit.


----------



## wamatt (Mar 9, 2006)

I must be blind. What's the BHP? How soon is soon? I'm on the verge of ordering the K04... but this looks awesome.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: (wamatt)*

Depending on the power level you choose and the octane you have, we provide into the 400's.
Based on stock internals our RSS kit creates 340hp at the flywheel (est 295whp and around 280wtq). 
We have a dealer in South Africa. Feel free to contact us by email on [email protected] The pricing is listed on our site which can be accessed by clicking the banner at the top left of this page. Here is a shortcut > http://www.vf-engineering.com/...T.php


----------



## DubDriver17 (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Any chance I can get a ballpark price on a clutch/flywheel package?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: (DubDriver17)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubDriver17* »_Any chance I can get a ballpark price on a clutch/flywheel package?

Sure! Pricing will be similar to our other clutch/flywheel packages- between $1300 and $1600 depending on which stage you choose.


----------



## DubDriver17 (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


----------



## names are irrelevant (Aug 10, 2006)

*Re: VF-Engieering and GIAC Big Turbo Upgrades and Accessories! ([email protected])*

Like wamatt said... How soon is soon? I realize that R&D takes a while and testing is very important, but I'm a little impatient.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: VF-Engieering and GIAC Big Turbo Upgrades and Accessories! (names are irrelevant)*

We have gotten ourselves into trouble a couple times in the past by promising release dates. All I can say is that we're hopeful to release the big turbo upgrades in the next couple of months. It will be worth the wait...these cars haul!!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kewlwhip (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: VF-Engieering and GIAC Big Turbo Upgrades and Accessories! (names are irrelevant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *names are irrelevant* »_Like wamatt said... How soon is soon? I realize that R&D takes a while and testing is very important, but I'm a little impatient.
 
Patience is a virtue...
Love the mounts, I have them all on my Audi TT...and so do alot of my fellow Audi friends on the audi forums...glad some performance products like this can be utilized for the Audi's as well...great products from a proven company...keep up the great work VF!
as for the turbo kit, these will work on the A3's as well, from my understanding...i've got a couple friends ready and willing... 
patience~
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Javier de la Cruz (Mar 7, 2006)

Hello.

Any kit being developed for the Skoda Octavia RS TFSI ??? I mean some plug and play thing.


_Modified by Javier de la Cruz at 9:47 PM 2-22-2007_


----------



## rayquit (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: VF-Engieering and GIAC Big Turbo Upgrades and Accessories! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Sloth, sorry I overlooked your post. We will have software for all overseas spec models as well. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

You should be sorry! He's a moderator. He'll ban yo arse Ain't that right Jimmay?








How about LHD/RHD fitment issues?
Props for what looks like a great kit at a FANTASTIC price!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## aerofocus (Dec 20, 2006)

*Re: VF-Engieering and GIAC Big Turbo Upgrades and Accessories! ([email protected])*

Few questions:
Is CARB approval still being pursued?
Is this going to work for dsg equippde cars?
For the suspension package with the brake upgade (rs/r?) is that only the front brakes that are being replaced, or front and rear? I didn't see either way being specified.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: VF-Engieering and GIAC Big Turbo Upgrades and Accessories! (aerofocus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aerofocus* »_Few questions:
Is CARB approval still being pursued?
Is this going to work for dsg equippde cars?
For the suspension package with the brake upgade (rs/r?) is that only the front brakes that are being replaced, or front and rear? I didn't see either way being specified.

CARB is only a matter of time. We are all set to go, just waiting on the certification (they take their sweet time







)
DSG equipped cars will get some loving too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Testing very soon!
We only offer front brakes for the Mk5! The rear brakes do a fine job!


----------



## whizbang18T (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: VF-Engieering and GIAC Big Turbo Upgrades and Accessories! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
DSG equipped cars will get some loving too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Testing very soon!


----------



## brandon0221 (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: VF-Engieering and GIAC Big Turbo Upgrades and Accessories! (aerofocus)*

...a local turner shop here has it for his gti (so he says)
they swear by this new system so Im taking there word on it...but its true you get what you pay for.


----------



## mikes96GTI (Jan 22, 2003)

*Re: VF-Engieering and GIAC Big Turbo Upgrades and Accessories! (brandon0221)*

cool, glad to see VF in the Turbo realm now, I had a Stage 2 kit of theirs on my MK2 VR, and their R&D, build quality and performance are second to none.
I'm glad I have a high quality option for my 06 GLI.


----------



## DanGB (Jul 23, 2006)

Should this fit on the New Seat Leon...?
If not im more then willing to let them test it on my car


----------



## hatnlvr (Aug 30, 2004)

*Re: VF-Engieering and GIAC Big Turbo Upgrades and Accessories! ([email protected])*

So any updates on the DSG equipped cars??


----------



## valingli (Jan 2, 2007)

I also have a DSG, any updates?


----------



## brandon0221 (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (valingli)*

I have numbers of what it put down and all I have to say is WOW... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif But yea Gary how fun is it beating on the car? I have DSG but oh well I could wait..I wished I lived in cali to be a test mule


----------



## valingli (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: VF-Engieering and GIAC Big Turbo Upgrades and Accessories! ([email protected])*

Any update on the DSG option... My wife said OK... $$$ is burning a whole in my pocket...


----------



## zyskates (May 1, 2007)

*Re: VF-Engieering and GIAC Big Turbo Upgrades and Accessories! (2zzge)*

all right....i have a 95 jetta III 2.0L.....
is it cheaper to turbo charge it or get a vr6 engine for it???
just curious??


----------



## CDN_MKV (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: VF-Engieering and GIAC Big Turbo Upgrades and Accessories! (zyskates)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zyskates* »_all right....i have a 95 jetta III 2.0L.....
is it cheaper to turbo charge it or get a vr6 engine for it???
just curious??









You know this is the 2.0*TFSI* forum not the 2.0L right?


----------



## zyskates (May 1, 2007)

*Re: VF-Engieering and GIAC Big Turbo Upgrades and Accessories! (CDN_MKV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CDN_MKV* »_
You know this is the 2.0*TFSI* forum not the 2.0L right?

Yeah ur right, me and ur mom shared a bowl of stupid this morning...


----------



## brandon0221 (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: VF-Engieering and GIAC Big Turbo Upgrades and Accessories! (zyskates)*

So basically its just a matter a time till a program is written for dsg to work with this kit.


----------



## hatnlvr (Aug 30, 2004)

*Re: VF-Engieering and GIAC Big Turbo Upgrades and Accessories! (brandon0221)*

So any updates on the DSG????


----------



## severmefree (Jun 10, 2006)

bump, same question ^


----------



## valingli (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: (severmefree)*

I spoke with VF about a week ago and was informed the test vehicles are now going through long term testing. The kits are more or less completed, but VF is the kind of company that does not slap something together and bring it to market. They are very thorough. Remember we are talking about a company that has been selling supercharger kits for high end Porsches, Bmws and other high end, high dollar cars. The owners of those vehicles are looking for long term drivability as well as loads of power. VF tests tests and tests again. I am glad they are going through a full testing cycle as long as they have been. It means any issues that come up will be R&D, and taken care of before the product is brought to market. This will insure a reliable vehicle in the long term, as I plan on keeping my GLI long after it is paid for. 
The test vehicles, ( I believe he stated there are 7,) include a RS/s DSG vehicle. I do not remember the associates name but he was very helpful and answered my questions openly with nothing to hide. He reported no issues with the dsg thus far and yes they have been “getting on it hard.” But then again they are not the type to beat on the cars. “quote un quote” He also stated the launch control functions but one will really have to modulate after launch as the amount of TRQ is super high. One will spin the tires and go nowhere. He recommended 19”X8”/ Toyo888, 235 or 265. Also he recommended the RS/s kit for me as I will not be going “over 120mph for long durations.” I do not plan on going to Button Willow every weekend so the RS/s will be plenty for me. He stated the RS/s boost comes on quick and pushes hard. Of course the RS/s+ and RS/r take a bit more time. The amount of TQ he stated, which is all I really care about, was super high. I am not going to quote the number as he stated they have not finished dialing in the DSG’s TQ number just yet. Look at the website it’s over 300 easy…Good I’m happy. 
I will be purchasing one when they are ready. Remember they are “done” just going trough long term testing. . I actually told the gentleman I would buy one right then since they were done, I wasn’t kidding, he knew I was not kidding, and that was over $6000 he could have made but I was told, 
++Paraphrased.++
“ I would love to sell you one right now but we are not bringing them to market till all of the long term drivability testing is competed. If you give me your contact information I will call you when they have finished testing and the marketing department is ready to bring them to market.”
I love that kind of commitment to R&D. Like the carpenters motto. Measure twice cut once. VF is taking the time to do it right.VF will actually be giving me a call when they are done with all of the testing. I trust my DSG will not have any issues. Yes I drive hard (fast) but I do not beat on my GLI. I don’t think will be using much launch control as the Toyo’s are not cheap. Besides I really do not use it much anyway
Give them a buzz and pull some information for yourself, they are very forthcoming.
**Disclaimer** I do not work for VF, I am not friends with anyone that works at VF, I am not implying that other companies do not R&D, I am just excited about their product, and I respect the commitment to excellence in R&D.
BTW he also gave me an opportunity to come by and drive the dsg test car. I'm in Central valley California so I just might do that.
Sorry for any shpelling mishtakes.
LW
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by valingli at 10:46 AM 7-20-2007_


----------



## nstotal (Sep 26, 2006)

i'm really close to anaheim, would they really let me stop by and take a test drive in one of their cars?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: (nstotal)*

The east coast should be seeing this soon.... Stay tuned from us for more info on this!


----------



## valingli (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: (nstotal)*

Why post that question on a forum?? you're 7-10 button punches from your answer. Call them and ask.. They told me they would. I do not see why they would not let you test drive one. Then again I have been in communication with them. They know I am going to buy.
I don't know if VF cares but I know most companies do not like tire kickers. They know I am going to buy a kit not just looking for a joy ride. A buyer is business and worth the time and test drive risk, a tire kicker is purely risk. Especially when ones product may bring in a lot of "young" tire kickers. 
Not saying you are a tire kicker or young, but you have to look at it from the companies point of view. What's the "REAL" reason you want to test drive... your response to this question may be the key to VF's answer....
Good luck
go test drive and buy a kit..
LW


----------



## RED WHIP (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: VF-Engieering and GIAC Big Turbo Upgrades and Accessories! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
CARB is only a matter of time. We are all set to go, just waiting on the certification (they take their sweet time







)
DSG equipped cars will get some loving too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Testing very soon!
We only offer front brakes for the Mk5! The rear brakes do a fine job!

CARB is important, more states are adopting CARB!!!








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to VF


----------



## boostermkv (Sep 7, 2006)

*Re: VF-Engieering and GIAC Big Turbo Upgrades and Accessories! (RED WHIP)*

Has pricing on this come out yet? Ballpark figures?


----------



## babutler (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: VF-Engieering and GIAC Big Turbo Upgrades and Accessories! ([email protected])*

Do you guys have any kind of financing options like APR?


----------



## babutler (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: VF-Engieering and GIAC Big Turbo Upgrades and Accessories! ([email protected])*

Does VF-engineering do financing like APR?


----------



## maitino (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: VF-Engieering and GIAC Big Turbo Upgrades and Accessories! ([email protected])*

Hey Nick I recntly purchased the VF Engineering Side Motor mount and the VF Engineering Pendelum Motor mount. I installed the side motor mount which had to be slightly altered by me, but anyways the one installed side mount has solved all my problems with the motor moving too much. If I purchase your new big turbo upgrade kit will you guys install it? Also do you guys do car sponsorships? I live in San Juan Capistrano California pretty close to you guys.


----------



## leviathan18 (Jul 31, 2007)

VF guys I have a question, that induction kit you are doing will have the shield around the filter and the heat shield for the turbo?


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (leviathan18)*

Jeff or Nik, please call me...
I have emailed and no responce..


----------



## AndorGLI (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: VF-Engieering and GIAC Big Turbo Upgrades and Accessories! (babutler)*


_Quote, originally posted by *babutler* »_Does VF-engineering do financing like APR?

X2!!!!!!!!


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: VF-Engieering and GIAC Big Turbo Upgrades and Accessories! (AndorGLI)*

VF-Engineering-
I was wondering if there is anyway for just purchasing the engine internal upgrages: high strength pistons and rods..gaskets, glues, bearings, stretch bolts etc.


----------



## Marshmallow Man (Jun 16, 2004)

*Re: VF-Engieering and GIAC Big Turbo Upgrades and Accessories! (IMAN973)*

Just got done with a Track Day (Gingerman (Road Course)) after installing all 3 mounts. Initial impressions: Shifting is SOOOOOO much smoother. I drive alot in traffic and before it felt as though the engine/trans were moving wayyy too much. Much much better now. Vibrations are a minimal, I was actually expecting it to be worse







My only concern is I hear the engine much louder







I'm not complaining but I just worry that this is "stressing" something on the engine and creating the louder noise. But I could be wrong or maybe this is normal. Either way definitely pleased, this is the way they should've come from the factory http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FreshieMedia (Jul 4, 2002)

*Re: VF-Engieering and GIAC Big Turbo Upgrades and Accessories! (AndorGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AndorGLI* »_
X2!!!!!!!!

Why does everybody ask this question? If you need financing then fill out one of those 3.9% coupons that come with your credit card bill then shred your card. Isn't APR's financing something like 23%?


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: VF-Engieering and GIAC Big Turbo Upgrades and Accessories! ([email protected])*

i like


----------



## Vee-aR-6ix (Nov 17, 2002)

*Re: VF-Engieering and GIAC Big Turbo Upgrades and Accessories! ([email protected])*

Anything in the works for us longitudinal guys?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: VF-Engieering and GIAC Big Turbo Upgrades and Accessories! (Vee-aR-6ix)*

We have an inhouse 07 A4 and are working on the charge cooling system for it, together with the 2871. Details coming in the next couple of months.


----------



## acidrome (Jul 8, 2007)

*Re: VF-Engieering and GIAC Big Turbo Upgrades and Accessories! ([email protected])*

sweeet


----------



## jetta20Valex (May 26, 2007)

*Re: VF-Engieering and GIAC Big Turbo Upgrades and Accessories! (aerofocus)*

Can the kit work with DSG?
Do you offer DSG upgrade?


----------



## jetta20Valex (May 26, 2007)

*Re: VF-Engieering and GIAC Big Turbo Upgrades and Accessories! ([email protected])*

Can the kit work with DSG?


----------



## Twelvizm (Apr 12, 2004)

*Re: VF-Engieering and GIAC Big Turbo Upgrades and Accessories! (jetta20Valex)*

Are you planning on making a better intake manifold my chance?


----------



## boydloh (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: VF-Engieering and GIAC Big Turbo Upgrades and Accessories! ([email protected])*

When are the kits being release? I put my money down since late 2007 and have not seen a single piece of hardware!


----------



## viperdsa (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: VF-Engieering and GIAC Big Turbo Upgrades and Accessories! (boydloh)*

any updates on the A4 kits?


----------



## top fuel (Nov 4, 2004)

_Quote, originally posted by *DanGB* »_Should this fit on the New Seat Leon...?
If not im more then willing to let them test it on my car
















I know it's a response to an old post but I believe Jim at Star Performance, Fife has an RSS kit on his Leon FR







So he's your man to chat with. 
RHD compliance is not a problem either, Regal Autosport in Southampton have an RSS kit on their Mk5 GTi demo car.


----------

